# A few to start your Monday



## robrpb (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 22, 2021)

lol


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 22, 2021)

All good ones Rob.  Thanks great way to start a Monday.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 22, 2021)

Those are great Rob, nice way to kick off the week! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 22, 2021)

Great ones Rob!

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Mar 22, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> lol


Thanks for the like yank222bbq. Rob



MJB05615 said:


> All good ones Rob.  Thanks great way to start a Monday.


Thanks for the like Mike. Glad you enjoyed them. Rob



sawhorseray said:


> Those are great Rob, nice way to kick off the week! RAY


Thanks Ray and for the like too. Rob



Brokenhandle said:


> Great ones Rob!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan and for the like too. I appreciate it. Rob


----------



## mosparky (Mar 22, 2021)

In todays political climate, that coffee cup kinda says it all.


----------

